# past of my wife



## leonleon (Sep 15, 2012)

I am extremly depressed because I discover the past of my wife.
We married 10 years ago.she was 24 I imagined she had some bf before, but I did not asked, because I wad afraid of making her lying(girls usually lie about that matter
2 years ago, She told me that a friend wrote to her about the past on some social website...I understood it was not a friend but an ex.
I had only my 1st wife before, as experience, and a girl for one night before I met my 2nd wife, so sex is very important for me as it was not easy to get(i am far from being ugly or stupid but I was very shy).
I wanted to know about her past, but she refuses to say anything, grief, cry...
She finally said she had 3 bf before (in fact she said 4 after as I discovered something wrong in her explanation)
It is very weird.I am quite sure there were some other, she said no!
what upset me is that everything is unclear.
Her 1st, she was 15yo she was beautifull, and he get such a gift
the 2nd , married (saying he was divorced, 3 children among then a girl 2yo) he was 34 my wife 18, he promised her good job in a company he will settle(which never existed) etc, he is the one who wrote to her.
I discovered she met a rich man who paid her for her flat, and university,then she did striptease during some month because she nedded money, then she met a liar who was married but said he was divorced.
Maybe it is all, maybe not
It broke my trust in her
I do not know what to do
I cheat some month ago with a young girl, maybe because i wanted to get what she gave to others, maybe because I wanted to know if I can be as seducing as her ex s.
In fact I have the feeling that all those men get the best part of her, and I am just good enough to take the leftovers. 
I am really lost


----------

